

My Chrome Extension: Unencrypted Password Warning - swolchok
https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/mjpinemnkjlppmemjfabdaelpfgfjgkj

======
swolchok
A few questions I'd like to see discussed:

1) Do you find the description convincing?

2) Are you put off from installing by the warning that the extension has
"access to your private data across all websites"? This warning is mandatory
for extensions that can access the DOM on all websites, which, of course, this
extension needs to do.

3) Is a warning like the one this extension provides a good idea? Why don't
browsers ship with such warnings? Does it go too far in preventing you from
submitting your password in cleartext?

By the way, this will prevent you from logging into Hacker News until you add
news.ycombinator.com to the list of whitelisted domains on the options page.

